# Praxis-Workshop Fernwartung



## MB connect line GmbH (15 Juni 2009)

Guten Tag,

die Fernwartung von Maschinen und Anlagen steht vor dem Umbruch.
Statt direkter Modem-Verbindungen nutzen Sie mit modernen Lösungen
künftig das fast an jedem Punkt der Erde verfügbare Internet.

Die Gründe sind:

Entgelte für Internetverbindungen sind *günstiger* als für direkte Verbindungen
Internet-Verbindungen sind wesentlich *stabiler* als Modem-Fernverbindungen
wesentlich *höhere* Bandbreite mit xDLS oder GPRS/EDGE
*Einsparung* der zusätzlichen Telefonverkabelung an der Anlage
Industrial Ethernet verbreitet sich immer mehr: Internet-Fernwartung 
ermöglicht Ihnen die *durchgehende* Verwendung der IP-Technologie von 
der einzelnen Komponente bis zu den Rechnern der Service-Spezialisten.
Internet-Verbindungen bieten wesentlich mehr *Sicherheit*
*moderne* IP-basierte Telefonanlagen sind mit Modems zunehmend inkompatibel






Mit einem eintägigen Praxis-Workshop machen wir Sie fit in Sachen 
Internet-Fernwartung anhand der Industrie-Router mbNET. 

Aktuelle Termine:


25.06.2009 in 91550 Dinkelsbühl
23.07.2009 in 91550 Dinkelsbühl
 Für weitere Informationen und die Anmeldung besuchen Sie bitte unsere 
*Webseite*.


----------

